# Need advise please: Logan 1920 for sale



## Splat (May 7, 2012)

Well, my tax check came in and figure if I don't do it now I may never get a chance again so started looking for a used lathe again.

There is a Logan 1920 11x24 lathe on Ebay that's not too far away from me. Link is here. The seller claims he replaced the spindle bearings when he bought it. (I don't know when that was) It's 3-phase 220v which means I'd have to swap motor out for 110v or 220v single, or get a p/adapter. Can I get some opinions on this and what questions should I ask the seller? Thank you, guys.


----------



## AR1911 (May 7, 2012)

Looks like a clean late-model.
Paint may not be original.
I'd try to work a local deal with the seller before anyone places a bid.
Down here in TX that lathe would bring $1000 - $1200 pretty quickly, but machines are more scarce  than in PA>


----------



## Kevinb71 (May 7, 2012)

Be sure to check the change gears as those can run into bucks pretty quick through Logan. It appears to be pretty decent from the photos and 120-140 on ebay will get you a new VFD to give you variable speed and convert from 3ph to 1ph. Looks like I wish it was closer to me!


----------



## AR1911 (May 7, 2012)

It has a QC box so the only change gears are the ones that are on it. 
If it happened to have the metric gears (ask) that would be a great bonus.


----------



## Kevinb71 (May 7, 2012)

I mean't the ones in the QC box.  Sorry! I should have been more correct in my terminology. I have a Logan that I am trying to rebuild and the gears in the QC are spendy from Logan. I just think they are worth checking before purchase.


----------



## Splat (May 7, 2012)

Here's the latest response to my questions from the seller, "the  change gears and back gears are in good shape. the tumblers are worn. I  haven't had the apron apart. Everything works. The power switch is  worn, but since I use a  VFD, I don't really use it."   I admit I don't know what he means by tumblers........    I've since learned that the 1920's don't do metric threads, correct? If that's so I'll pass because I know I'll be pro'lly doing metric threading down the road for some ideas I have.


----------



## Splat (May 7, 2012)

etard said:


> I find it strange that folks buy and sell lathes on Ebay.  I feel that if I was looking to offload a wore out lathe, I would sell it on ebay.  Craigslist is pretty strong in my area, I have tried to look for lathes on CL around DC Maryland area and they are few and far between.  It does look clean, if that is the original paint, I would pay up to $1000 for that, especially with that nice tool post.  I wonder why the steady rest is not going with the machine, this is also suspect as the seller may have gotten a less used Logan, which may indicate how used this one is.  Although, for $700 you could always part it out and get your money back.  I say buy!!



I hear ya and do agree somewhat, but I scored a few tools off Ebay that were far from wore out, my mill being one of them. I have asked the seller about the steady rest. I had bought the Phase II wedge type AXA qctp when it was on sale so don't need another one. I was planning on buying a lathe back then until I stumbled across the Johansson mill locally. Funny how things happen. :thinking:


----------



## Kevinb71 (May 7, 2012)

With the gears normally provided they don't "do metric". You would need the special metric gears. There is a guy on Ebay who sells them. http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOGAN-LATHE...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc32745a7

Tumblers are the forward/reverse gear lever gears.


----------



## stevecmo (May 8, 2012)

Splat,

It looks like a nice clean lathe.  I just rebuilt basically the same lathe in the 10" version.  It is not the original paint.  So, someone has painted it at sometime.  Not necessarily a bad thing, as I re-painted mine.  :huh:  Sometimes lathes receive a quick paint job to look nice to hide other defects.

I notice that the QC gearbox only has two bolts attaching it to the bed.  Not sure what that means, but definitely not correct.  

What would bother me is that the owner told you he replaced the spindle bearings.  You should ask what bearings (specifically) he used.  The original Logan bearings were very high quality New Departure bearings.  This equates to $$$$.  There are different grades of bearings.  If he put low grade bearings in it you will never get any accuracy out of the lathe.  If I remember correctly Logan Actuator has replacement bearings that run around $500+ for the 10" lathe.  The spindle on the 11" is bigger so I would assume the bearings are more expensive.  Just beware.

You need two gears to be able to do metric threads.  The perfect gears are 100T and 127T.  But, you can substitute 37T and 47T which are much cheaper.  The error is small enough that you will never see it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Splat (May 8, 2012)

Steve, thanks for replying. I'm passing on the Logan. I'm thinking of going with a 9x19 Shop Fox from a local distro so won't have to pay shipping if I pick it up from them, only tax. The 9x19 has an MT2 tailstock taper so I could use my mill's MT2 items....  If I went with a Grizzly I'd have to pay shipping, which is taking a chance, or picking it up which would then be gas and taxes. So that's where I'm at now.....


----------



## Splat (May 9, 2012)

etard said:


> That's two things you can be certain of in life. :lmao:
> 
> Well good luck with your search, you definitely have the key ingredient: patience



That's only when I hadn't had my coffee that day.


----------

